# Morels are up!



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Just got back from looking and I can say the morel season is on! Found 21 blacks in SW Michigan! This beats my early record by over a week.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

Good job Hypox - we went out yesterday to our "blacks" spots and found 0 though my buddy KB found a few there earlier in the week. He showed them to us so we know they were there but they were tiny :yikes:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

April Fools right....you got us.....ha ha ha.......But really I hope you did....Mack


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Proof is in the picture! Sorry for the low quality, I only have my camera phone on me right now. I'd show you all 21 but the rest are in my stomach.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I was looking a little to see if there were any up.. soil looks moist and it looks like little plants are starting to grow. Good to see that they are coming up though.. I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled and hopefully I'll find my first batch of morels


----------



## woodchuck71 (Sep 9, 2006)

I was up in the Rose City Looked for two days and nothing.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Went out today and never found anything but good job on finding the ones you did but do those shrooms look like they could have been dried from last year to anyone else ? LOL just kidding


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

very nice been out a few times nothing yet thou


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

excellent!! what kind of trees were in the area? i have yet to find a black in my neck of the woods. i have heard blacks prefer high ground. is this true?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Tried Barry co. yesterday, nada.


----------



## wing dinger (Apr 1, 2007)

hardwaterfan said:


> excellent!! what kind of trees were in the area? i have yet to find a black in my neck of the woods. i have heard blacks prefer high ground. is this true?


 any morels I have found are either in sandy pine areas or where poplars are in their younger years. As far as high ground, just on the sun side of knolls for the most part.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks for the report, it is very helpful!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

lol i like the note hypox


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

thank you wing dinger!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you kidding me???? I am seeing forecasts of snow by the weekend and into next week. I am assuming that that is horrible news for the morel season...or would weather like that just delay the season?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

TheMAIT said:


> Are you kidding me???? I am seeing forecasts of snow by the weekend and into next week. I am assuming that that is horrible news for the morel season...or would weather like that just delay the season?


Nope, it's done. Everyone stay home.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

That is what I have heard...man, and the season appeared to be so promising...Well time to get ready for deer season now.:corkysm55


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Even if you do find any after this, they won't be fit to eat. So bring them to me and I will dispose of them properly.
Just trying to help


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

31 tonight!:corkysm55 I hope the cold weather doesn't ruin it.


----------



## CousinElmo (Apr 4, 2007)

fenominal hypox!! I can't wate to get in the woods. Where to days big or little.


----------

